# Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5C (Verpackung)



## M_CLEAR_S (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe den oben genannten Speicher neu gekauft und festgestellt, dass die Blisterverpackung nicht zugeklebt oder zugeschweißt ist. Die Blisterverpackung ist zwar in einem Luftpolster eingewickelt, aber nicht fest verschlossen. Man muss nichts aufreißen oder aufschneiden um an die Module zu kommen. 

Ist das normal?

Mir sind auch kleine Kratzer an einem Modul aufgefallen, wenn man es schräg gegen das Licht hält. 

Das Bild zeigt die Blisterverpackung auf dem Luftpolster, ein Modul wurde schon rausgenommen.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2010)

Das scheint alles ok zu sein. Laufen Die Module einwandfrei?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. September 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe die Module noch nicht getestet. Ich fand es nur verwunderlich, dass man jeden 5-Euro-USB-Stick aus seiner Verpackung herausschneiden muss, aber relativ teure RAM-Module nicht. So sehe ich leider nicht, ob der RAM schon mal in Verwendung war und Gebrauchtware gegen Neupreis fände ich schlecht. 

Könnte man denn am PC sehen, ob der RAM schon mal benutzt wurde? Also gibt es sowas wie einen Betriebsstundenzähler im Modul, den man auslesen kann?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. September 2010)

Im Prinzip nein - Es ist aber auch so (wenn Du bei einem Händler kaufst - das er Dir ware so als neu verkaufen kann die bspw. ein Kunde gekauft hat - bsp. Geburtstag und dann das Geburtstagskind einen anderen PC hat und dann den Umgetauscht hat - 14Tage Umtauschrecht - dann kann es schon mal sein das man solchen Speicher erhält - tut aber nichts zur Sache, da der Speicher die volle Garantie ab Kaufdatum und die Herstellergarantie hat! - Du solltest aber testen ob der Speicher sauber läuft.

Wenn Du bei großen Händlern kaufst wie Home of Hardware o.ä. kannst Du i.d.R. darauf vertrauen das es unbenutzter Speicher ist.

Bei RMA Austausch über Corsair erhälst Du auch definitiv neue Speicher. 

Von daher sollte es kein Problem darstellen - ansonsten hast Du ja bei den Händlern ein 14 Tägiges Umtauschrecht - wenn Dir die Sache etwas suspekt erscheint. 

Ist aber normal das Die Ramspeicher nicht verschweist sind - damit man Sie wieder Verpacken kann - denn Speicher ohne Sicherheitsverpackung zu befördern ist im Gegensatz zum USB Stick sehr sehr gefährlich und meist geht etwas kaputt.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit ein paar Mal Memtest86+ über Nacht laufen lassen, es gab keinen Fehler. Und euer Service (RMA-Austausch) hört sich sehr gut an. Den Speicher habe ich deshalb behalten.  Danke nochmals.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar - danke für das Feedback.


----------

